# Advice on Stock List



## Socdaneuic (Jun 6, 2013)

My 73"x14"x25" list:
- 3 Bala Sharks
- 2 Yellow Tail Acei Cichlids (buying 1-3 more)
- 1 Black Ghost Knife
- 1 Eastern Painted Turtle (Male; 6")
- 3 Black Kuhli Loaches (buying 1-5 more)
- 1 Shubunkin Goldfish 
- 1 Comet Goldfish (keeping until brother gets a larger tank)
- 1 Rainbow Shark
- 0 Ghost Shrimp (buying 10)

I'm mainly asking to see if I'm overstocked in your opinion. Everything is still small as of now (1.5"-2"), besides the Comet Goldfish which is about 4". Thinking about removing the Bala Sharks once they get bigger. I do plan on keeping my Shubunkin in the tropical set-up though.


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

Goldfish and tropicals are not suppose to mix.... Any who use this site for stocking-AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor
I can not tell, but how many gallons is in your tank? And goldfish are a cold water fish and do not need a heater compared to tropicals which do.


----------



## Socdaneuic (Jun 6, 2013)

Jaybird5 said:


> Goldfish and tropicals are not suppose to mix.... Any who use this site for stocking-AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor
> I can not tell, but how many gallons is in your tank? And goldfish are a cold water fish and do not need a heater compared to tropicals which do.


Thanks for the link. I understand about the goldfish and tropicals, but I've read that many people have kept them completely fine with tropical fish. Even some of the breeders keep them in waters up to 80. They can survive in temperatures up to 85, though the 80s are not recommended.


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

whale that is fine too, I am no way a expert lol So do you have a clue the number of gallons in your tank?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Higher temps will shorten the goldfish life span notably.
Tank is aprox. 110 gallons ?


----------



## xmarcox (May 31, 2013)

i use this to get the volume of the aquarium based on aquarium tank size. maybe it can help you too... coralbandit is right.. around 110 gal..

Fish tank volume calculators


----------



## nate2005 (Apr 24, 2013)

I've never had turtles but don't they eat fish? lol


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Its a disaster in the making in the long run.



> - 3 Bala Sharks
> - 2 Yellow Tail Acei Cichlids (buying 1-3 more)
> - 1 Black Ghost Knife
> - 1 Eastern Painted Turtle (Male; 6")
> ...


The cichlids are going to beat up most of the fish in there, the turtle will end up making lunch out of most of the fish. The goldfish do not belong in this tank. The ghost shrimp will become a meal for all but the khuli's.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I agree, you have very incompatible fish.


----------



## Socdaneuic (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm just gonna make a list to address concerns:
- My turtle does not bother the fish at all. He eats with them peacefully. The only live thing he kills are my plants.
- I don't mind the ghost shrimp becoming feeders for the fish. In fact, that's why I have them in there. Though they are pretty neat at night.
- I do agree with the cichlid aggression once they reach the 4"+ mark. Right now they do a little bit of chasing on the other fish, but that's it. My rainbow shark puts them in their place for now. However, once I see their aggression progress, I plan on moving them into a 75g tank. I just want to see how it unfolds for now.
- I still plan on keeping my shubunkin in the tropical tank. I'm pretty adamant about this. As I said, the comet is only in this tank temporarily.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Well then, given they survive you are probly not overstocked(you didn't ask if you were properly stocked so I'll leave it at that).
AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor is link to proper stocking,compatability and filtering requirements,maybe it will help you out.
Good luck!


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I don't think your overstock


----------

